# codesys oscat lib fehler 3803



## domino (8 April 2010)

hey,
brauche hilfe mit der oscat lib in codesys. merin problem ist wenn ich die oscat lib einbinde erscheint immer der fehler 3803 "speicher für globale variablen aufgebraucht".
jetzt hab ich schon gelesen das man die einzelnen FB´s die man benötigt in codesys heraus exportiert und dann in seinem projekt importieren soll.
das hört sich auch logisch an jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das geht.
kann mir da jemand ein tip geben

gruß domino


----------



## Chräshe (8 April 2010)

Hallo domino,

  öffne die oscat.lib wie ein Projekt. Vermutlich musst du beim Dateityp „.lib“ auswählen.
  Dann markierst du die Funktion die du exportieren willst mit der rechten Maustaste. Mit der Auswahl „Objekt exportieren“ geht ein Fenster auf, wo der Speicherort ausgewählt werden kann…
  Der Import geht entsprechend anders herum. Zielprojekt öffnen, Auswahl: Projekt/Importieren…
  Eventuell greift die Bibliothek intern auf eigene Funktionen oder Datentypen zurück. Diese musst du dann ebenfalls mit in dein Projekt nehmen…

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## domino (8 April 2010)

ok vielen dank das mit dem exportieren funktioniert.
jetzt hab ich aber das problem das er andere fehler bringt wie z.B. 3740 "unbekanter typ".
der scheint die variablen nicht zu erkennen die in dem FB verwendet wurden.
wie kann ich das umgehen?

schon mal danke für die erste antwort


----------



## Controllfreak (8 April 2010)

Am besten importierst Du alle Datentypen aus der Oscat. 
Hab letztens auch ein paar Funktionen aus der Oscat gebraucht, hat ziemliche Kreise gezogen.


----------



## domino (8 April 2010)

Welche datentypen meinst du da genau.
ich öffne die oscat lib als projekt...dann gehe ich auf Projekt/exportieren....wähle mein FB aus und speicher es ab....danach öffne ich mein projekt und gehe dann auf projekt/importieren....dann kommen die ganze fehler.
wie heißen jetzt die zusätzlichen datentypen die ich benötige??

gruß


----------



## Controllfreak (8 April 2010)

In dem Dialog wo Du den FB selektierst, kannst Du etwas weiter unten die Datentypen selektieren.


----------



## domino (8 April 2010)

ja das hab ich gemacht....muss ich dann schauen das ich das in die bibliotheken bekomme oder ist das normal das diese FB´s dann beim prorgramm selbst in der leiste stehen.
hab immer noch fehler.
vieleicht sollte ich mal eine andere oscat lib versuchen.

ich benötige in meinem projekt einen PID regler....hab auch einen aus der util lib...würde mir nur gerne mal die funktion des PID reglers aus der oscat lib anschauen weil ich nicht ganz zufrieden bin mit dem von der util lib.
jede lib läst sich problemlos laden ausser die oscat lib.

PS:mitlerweile dachte ich, dass ich codesys verstanden hab. da kommen aber immer neu kracher die man nicht versteht. vieleicht steh ich auch einfach auf dem schlauch.


----------

